# Published Statistics



## MutualRespect (Oct 15, 2017)

I'm looking for published statistics on the percentage of men in this country (married or not) that would say they are sexually satisfied vs the percentage of women that would say that.

Assistance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

That is a very difficult statistic considering there are different levels of "satisfied". To me satisfied and being fulfilled can be two different things but I understand the point
your trying to get at. The people who take the time in their life to understand their partners wants and make viable continued efforts in the relationship to maintain that
and understand its full importance is not likely all that high, while people in relationships having sex that is just good enough and don't make a complete effort is 
likely very high. Just my thoughts.


----------



## MutualRespect (Oct 15, 2017)

Thanks for the thoughtful comments. It's true that there are different levels of satisfied and I like your description, but what I am really looking for is the percentage of men that "say they are sexually satisfied" as opposed to the percentage of women that "say they are sexually satisfied".

Poll Question (reframed in version 2, see link below):
Are you currently feeling sexually satisfied in your current life and circumstance?

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/414745-sexual-satisfaction-poll-version-2-a.html


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

There isn't a lot of good information, IMO.



> Little is known of the extent to which heterosexual couples are satisfied with their current frequency of sex and the degree to which this predicts overall sexual and relationship satisfaction. A population-based survey of 4,290 men and 4,366 women was conducted among Australians aged 16 to 64 years from a range of sociodemographic backgrounds, of whom 3,240 men and 3,304 women were in regular heterosexual relationships. Only 46% of men and 58% of women were satisfied with their current frequency of sex. Dissatisfied men were overwhelmingly likely to desire sex more frequently; among dissatisfied women, only two thirds wanted sex more frequently. Age was a significant factor but only for men, with those aged 35-44 years tending to be least satisfied. Men and women who were dissatisfied with their frequency of sex were also more likely to express overall lower sexual and relationship satisfaction. The authors' findings not only highlight desired frequency of sex as a major factor in satisfaction, but also reveal important gender and other sociodemographic differences that need to be taken into account by researchers and therapists seeking to understand and improve sexual and relationship satisfaction among heterosexual couples. Other issues such as length of time spent having sex and practices engaged in may also be relevant, particularly for women.


 from "Sexual and relationship satisfaction among heterosexual men and women: the importance of desired frequency of sex."

Most other information is from surveys by various manufacturers, magazines, and dating sites - so, of limited value.


----------

